# Panic - help!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I gave Dudley the raw chicken wing just now - he was loving it, he moved into a cluttered corner by our shed to eat it and I wanted to put him somewhere that I could watch him easier, I picked him up and he must have panicked that I would take the wing from him as he gulped and swallowed it whole!! He seems ok just burped and looked surprised at the time - do you think he will be ok? or should I find out about emergency vets. just worrying if the bone stays whole he may not be able to pass it out - I did have a go at bashing the wing first and think I had broken the larger bone and I think he had pretty much finished the smaller part - feeling really bad now.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh no, don't panic I am sure he will be fine, I am sure I have read about others who have done this and been fine, he may well sick it back up. I am sure someone will be along soon he is more knowledgable, just keep an eye on him.
For future it may be worth either hanging on to the end of it or give it frozen. I always give Riley his frozen as otherwise I think he would down it in one.

Keep calm x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie sicked her wing back up once when she accidentally swallowed it whole. After that I gave her bigger wings which she couldn't swallow whole. Don't panic I am sure he will be fine.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, he doesn't look like he would sick it back but could it be a lot later? I'm thinking I'll just leave things and keep an eye on him although a little worried about the bones getting stuck on their journey through, does anyone know if they should break down during digestion?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have heard on this forum that they do.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dont worry he will be sick if its too much (which my firends dog did then ate it again YUCK!) i would give it him partly frozen in future and just give it a bash first,it will take him longer to eat etc.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks again, love this forum. Dudley wouldn't have swallowed it if I hadn't picked him up, he was just scared he was going to lose it. I will feed him one again but not touch him!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dawn mine have been sick in the night if they've swallowed a piece that is too big and Wilf has passed a piece of bone before now. Im always concerned if I think mine have swallowed a piece thats too big.... and have often kept an eye on them for a couple of days but never been justified. I still would suggest though holding onto the tip of the wing with kitchen roll though, so you can control how quick he eats it, how much he gets at once and to prevent him being possessive over it... it will be normal that you can touch it. Even if this is only until you are confident that he is okay eating bone independently, I still hold Mables cos its not worth the worry but i do want to feed this way. Keep us posted x x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Let us know if he sicks it back up. Nice 

I've always when giving Millie a bone, taken it straight back to show her that I can always take it from her. She gives them up very gently and takes it back gently too.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Dawn I know how you feel.Today I gave Milo his first chicken wing in the garden and watched him through the window.One minute he was chewing the end and the next minute it was gone I thought maybe he had dropped it but it was nowhere to be seen.My husband thinks he must have chewed it all up but I'm not so sure.He didn't have it long enough,I'm convinced he swallowed it whole.Makes me nervous about giving him another one.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

When i watch Buddy he seems to chop and chop breaking up the bone but he dosnt rip the skin etc apart so it does appear as if he swollows it whole (not sure if everyones dog does this?) I think any dog whould run off if you approached them while they were trying to eat a raw bone or eat it quickly so dont worry.

Buddys taken to burying his bones at the moment which was quite gross last night when he brought a piece of bone covered in mud and stuff back in the house ,I have full confidence that if i had told him to drop it he would of let me taken it off him but i dont see the point in that its his bone and he can do what he likes with it so i told him to take it back outside which he did while we watched him bury it again (which was so cute bless him)


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't worry - Saffi does this quite a lot too. 

Regarding giving them frozen - I think it's safest to wait until the wings are partially defrosted as they can be brittle when fully frozen.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, Dudley did not sick it back up, has done 2 poo's this morning that look fine, will wait till next ones to feel it has gone through but so far all ok. perhaps will hold onto end of it next time until half gone at least.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It doesn't matter if they eat their sick- its quite normal for dogs!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If mine bring back bone it is literally just a few shards of bone, always at night and always as thought he rest of the food has been digested and thats whats left x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

My Cairn gulped down a lamb bone he found out on a walk with my neighbour(I was at work) he seemed ok so she left him when I came home at 2am it was very obvious something was wrong he kept wretching. Went to vets he was there for a week following emergency surgery to remove it from his chest cavity it never got as far as his stomach! They don't always show signs of obstruction straight away but Dudley sounds as if he has got away with it. I know it is fashionable to feed chicken wings but I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole. (Just my view please don't all shout at me!)


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

tessybear said:


> It doesn't matter if they eat their sick- its quite normal for dogs!


Dexter did it once - he knew I wasn't happy as when I walked towards him to stop him he gobbled it even faster ....it was the most icky thing I've ever seen (even worse than doggy diarohea!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just to update a day and a half later, all is well Dudley wasn't sick and his body obviously digested it well as all poo's normal (found a tiny bit of plastic in one but no bones!!). Sue your story was a worry but I think I will try again - maybe i'll ensure bone is broken in 2 or 3 places before I give it.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dawn dont worry im sure all will be fine ,as for Sues story because her dog picked the bone up while out walking it could of come from a cooked piece of meat?and yes if you feed cooked bones then these type of things can happen.

Good luck let us know how you get on next time x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Just to update a day and a half later, all is well Dudley wasn't sick and his body obviously digested it well as all poo's normal (found a tiny bit of plastic in one but no bones!!). Sue your story was a worry but I think I will try again - maybe i'll ensure bone is broken in 2 or 3 places before I give it.


If you want to feed raw bones and accept the risks I do not see a problem but a point to consider we know "wild dogs" ate bones however those who had problems just crawled off into the scrub to die as knowone took them to the vet! Just because it is a natural process does not mean it suits todays lifestyle. I believe we have moved on as the whole human race has, I cannot remember the last time I clubbed my dinner over the head and dragged it home. Bones stuck in a gullet are horrendous if you want to take thast risk that is your choice but it is not for me.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No shouing Sue x x x I totally respect your view and can really appreciate that after your experience you would stay well clear and like you say any dog in the wild would just not have made it had any thing gone wrong. However Im more than happy to go down this route to feed but do think that we should be aware of the potential dangers to our dogs and should not be blase about it. I never leave mine unsupervised when eating bone... and have worried at times, and like I've said dont even let go of Mables chicken wing, I control how she eats it. 
Please dont expect to be shouted at, everyones opinion is valid and leads to a rounded, well balanced discussion allowing everyone to make an informed choice x x


----------

